# Metal roof snow guards...



## rjd2 (Mar 30, 2019)

Hi all-thanks for entertaining my question. I am a property manager in Columbus, Ohio. I recently contracted with a roofing company to replace 3 roofs with metal(not cheap, but I sprung for this expense in the interest of long term lifespan). The installation of the roofs themselves was fully satisfactory. However, the very last component of the installation was an addition of "snow guards" on all roofs-these are the metal "hooks" that prevent large chunks of snow sliding off the roof. The snow guards were installed in the valleys of the metal roof sections via screws and a gasket.

The sole deciding factor for me as the purchaser in going with metal roofs was that it was a non-permeated surface-no punctures, no holes, as it was "sold" to me. I could have done a standard asphalt shingle roof for 1/2 the cost, but a metal roof should theoretically last beyond my lifetime. I have owned multiple residential properties, and things like a puncture hole in a roof have created serious problems in the past. Do I expect the snow guards to fail in the next 20 years? No. Do I expect a non-punctured metal roof product to last 40+ years? Well, yes.

So, my question: am I being a nervous nellie about this, or are my concerns justified? And if justified, is there a remedy for this BEFORE it starts leaking? (epoxy, remove and weld, etc). I have driven by houses with metal roofs that have snow guards that attach to the ridges, not the valleys, so I know for a fact an alternate exists. Please let me know if you have any experience here! Thanks much, RJ


----------



## 19roofer (Apr 16, 2019)

There's a few different factors to look at, when installing the snow guards. What type of metal roof. The type of snow guards were installed. Some require screws/ silicone. Some require just SB-190. When installing there's a spacing chart depending on length and height of the roof, with valley's it depends on the length and width. They should never be installed directly in the valley.


----------



## rjd2 (Mar 30, 2019)

when you say they should never be installed in the valleys, you mean like this?

I know it sounds crazy, but in 25 years, I intend to pass these properties on to my son. I don't want this to be a thing he has to have repaired. How do I fix this? Do I hire a welder to weld the screw holes shut, and have the guards installed on the ridges? Is there another way to fix this? Thanks for any advice.


----------

